# DAM NEO FINESSE gebrochen - Materialschwäche?



## Jerry2000 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute,
habe wie viele andere wahrscheinlich auch, mir Angelkram zu Weihnachten gewünscht. Unter anderem eine DAM NEO FINESSE 1,80m, 5-15g wg. Als ich heute getestet habe, wie hart sie ist, ist sie gebrochen. Ich hatte sie am Spitzenring gepackt und ca. 90° gebogen, als sie auch schon brach. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob es meine Schuld war, oder eine Materialschwäche war #c. Natürlich waren auch nahezu alle Köder die ich mir gewünscht habe auf diese Rute abgestimmt #q und bis zum 3. nächsten Monats brauch(t)e ich diese Rute. was glaubt ihr, sagt Askari dazu? Ist die Kundenbetreuung dort angemessen? Ich habe ansonsten nur noch eine Abu Garcia Diamont Crest Spinning 20-40g und fahre am 3. das erste mal seit 3 Jahren wieder zum Forellenteich

LG Jeremias


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAM NEO FINESSE gebrochen - Materialschwäche?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das dein Eigenverschulden, hast du das alleine gemacht oder wie??
 Ich kenne nur, dass einer die Rute hält, ne Rolle dran mit Schnur und dann an der Schnur gezogen wird, aber doch nicht einfach die Spitze runterdrücken...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAM NEO FINESSE gebrochen - Materialschwäche?*

Glaub ich auch...da wird sich wohl die Last nicht richtig verteilt haben.


----------



## Jerry2000 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAM NEO FINESSE gebrochen - Materialschwäche?*

Also ich hatte den Griff eingeklemmt und dann die Spitze nach vorne gezogen. Naja dann muss ich wohl wieder sparen :/


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAM NEO FINESSE gebrochen - Materialschwäche?*

Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie man auf eine solche Idee kommt, wenn man halbwegs Physik berücksichtigt ;+;+
 Ich finde aber super von dir in deinem Alter, dass du deinen Fehler einsiehst und dir Geld für eine neue Rute sparst...#6
 Viele, auch ältere Menschen würden zu Askari gehen und sagen die Rute wäre beim Werfen gebrochen, was Betrug wäre...
 Auf jeden Fall weißt du jetzt, was du nie wieder an einer neuen Rute ausprobieren solltest


----------



## shafty262 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAM NEO FINESSE gebrochen - Materialschwäche?*

Frag trotzdem bei Askari nach. Schreib denen das dir die Rute beim Aktion testen gebrochen ist. Wenn du Glück hast, gibts ne Neue. 

Und wenn nicht frag direkt beim Hersteller nach dem gebrochenen Ersatzteil. Da zahlste dann meistens den halben Preis der Rute und hast nen neues Spitzenteil. Vorrausetzung ist, das es ne zweiteilige Rute ist und du es vorher ueber den Fachhändler versucht hast.

Um die Aktion zu testen aber bitte das nächste mal keine 90 grad biegen, auch wenn die meisten Ruten das halten xD


----------



## Jerry2000 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAM NEO FINESSE gebrochen - Materialschwäche?*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber super von dir in deinem Alter, dass du deinen Fehler einsiehst und dir Geld für eine neue Rute sparst...#6



Danke, ich hatte halt nicht nachgedacht. Aber ich habe schon mit meinen Eltern abgesprochen, dass ich den Januar über Sachen mache wie die Hofarbeit(Bauernhof), Autos waschen und jede Menge Putzen und dafür das Geld für die 40€ Vorgestreckt bekomme :vik:. Ich bin froh, dass ich jetzt doch noch Glück im Unglück hatte und dank euch wieder was dazugelernt habe |rolleyes

LG Jeremias


----------

